# Ruby Tuesday's recipe for that rotini salad bar salad



## jessicacarr (Sep 10, 2006)

does anyone know the recipe to Ruby Tuesday's dressing that they put on that  pasta which they have on their salad bar...it is the pasta that is the rotini with ham and peas.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 10, 2006)

I found it on this website;

www.macaronigrillfeast.com/grillfeast/Ruby-Tuesday's-Pasta-Recipes.html

It's called Ruby Tuesday's and Pasta Salad Clone

Hope this works for you.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks  i will check it out right now


----------

